# Cozumel



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Does anyone know about fishing charters there.
My daughter is getting married, and going fishing there.

Thanks


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

surffshr said:


> Does anyone know about fishing charters there.
> My daughter is getting married, and going fishing there.
> 
> Thanks


Never been there, but Google "Cozumel Fishing" and you'll get more charters than you can stand.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I visited Cozumel over fifteen years ago so any info I could provide is probably out of date. The scuba diving and fishing was fantastic.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

I just got back from Cozumel two days ago. There is a lot of fishing and diving to do. Take lots of money. It's a tourist island and everything is very expensive. I almost wish that I would have taken some tackle as there were lots of fish within ten feet of shore. We went snorkeling off of the beach and were surrounded by palometa's everywhere we went.


----------

